# esearch translation updates needed

## dol-sen

app-portage/esearch has recently been updated and improved.  The man/it/esync.1 man page needs to be updated for the new -l, --layman-sync option.  I have just made sure the man/en/* pages are up to date, so compare with those.  If there are more updates needed for any of the man pages, please also include those if possible.  The pages are small, so should not take too much time.

The project link is here

Please file a bug on bugs.gentoo.org with the changes.

Thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## k01

i'm not sure if i did well the "file a bug" part because it's my first time, anyway here it is https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=393069

hope to have been useful  :Wink: 

----------

## dol-sen

Thank you   :Very Happy: 

----------

